# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Advanced Driver Assistance Systems (ADAS), STMicroelectronics N.V., Geneva, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - STMicroelectronics N.V.

st.com/adas

----------


## Airicist

STMicroelectronics automotive applications: ADAS

Dec 18, 2018

----------

